
The Economics of Marriage - iamelgringo
http://www.slate.com/id/2182089/entry/2182090/nav/tap3/
======
Alex3917
The idea that men would prefer college educated women because they can make
more money after marriage seems unlikely. Marriage creates a monopsony job
market for women because of their geographic immobility, decimating their
future wages regardless of how skilled or well-educated they are. Employers
know that women aren't able to move to another region to find a better job
since they tend to stay with their husbands, so they are able to pay them much
less. Economic research comparing women in cottage industries (where they can
work for any employer from home) versus women working traditional jobs backs
this up. If a man really wanted a women who would be able to contribute money
to the relationship, it would be far more economically rational to look for a
woman who was already wealthy rather than a women who could potentially earn
money due to her education.

~~~
edw519
[http://www.amazon.com/Presidential-Ambition-Gaining-Power-
Co...](http://www.amazon.com/Presidential-Ambition-Gaining-Power-
Cost/dp/0060930543/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1200532357&sr=8-1)

Any surprise that almost every single one "married up"?

------
whacked_new
This was an interesting article but I am highly skeptical about that "96
percent," "over 96 percent" statistic. There are a slew of arguments about
related problems that contradict many of the claims in this article.

------
kcl
The follow-up article is much better:

<http://www.slate.com/id/2182089/entry/2182091/>

